# [CLOSED] Turnip Price 553 Bells



## HElizaJ (Apr 1, 2020)

My island is open to anyone in search of a high price to sell their turnips!
Anyone who is interested must follow these rules:

Please reply with your in-game name and island name, so I know who you are, and I will private message you the dodo code.
I will invite people following their replies, so it is first come, first serve. I will invite a maximum of 4 people at at time.
A new person will be invited when someone has left.
You are free to browse my nook's and able sisters and are allowed to help yourself to my fruit, but do not linger too long as the next lot of people require you to leave.
Repeat visits are perfectly fine! Just let me know if you intend to make more than one trip and, if possible, how many.

That is all for now but I may update the list.

*If possible,* please leave a tip or gift at the plaza.
Needed items are as follows:

Springy Ride-On (white, light brown or zebra)
Phone Box (Red)!
ironwood furniture
white lillies!
pink hybrids!
Iron Garden Furniture (Chair, Bench, Table)!
any outdoor furniture you night have spare 
Nook Tickets

My island is very much a work in progress and nowhere near completion so I know it is a bit of a state.
Please do not PM me if you did not visit my island yesterday.

*I am mostly AFK but monitoring the island, so please leave any gifts in the plaza where I am standing.

Please do not leave quietly! Please leave via the airport!*

I will open and close this on and off, so stay updated and keep checking the rules in case of a change!


----------



## Berrymia (Apr 1, 2020)

Hi! I’d be interested :3

Sorry, it’s miyu from Cocoloco :3 
I’d tip if that’s ok! <3


----------



## kalinn (Apr 1, 2020)

I'd love to come please!

My ingame name is Kalinn. Island name is Sugarcoast. I have a fountain


----------



## EpicDoodle (Apr 1, 2020)

hello! I'd love to stop by!
I'm Doodle from Arbor c: I'll leave a tip!


----------



## MrPicklez (Apr 1, 2020)

I’d be interested! I have a pink drink machine

In game name is Krisstofur and my island is Auloura


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 1, 2020)

Hello, I'd like to visit. I can tip.

hana from yevon.


----------



## yogcave (Apr 1, 2020)

Hi I'm interested! Kai from Windfall

I have the zebra ride


----------



## Whatshi (Apr 1, 2020)

I have some turnips I need to sell. I’ll be gladly to tip!. And nook ticket? No problem!


----------



## runekey (Apr 1, 2020)

would like to sell, I got a spring horse!


----------



## KrongEE (Apr 1, 2020)

Hihi! I'm definitely interested! I was wondering if Blueberry from Maluhia could come by!


----------



## Morningowl (Apr 1, 2020)

Hello  I would to come by if able Crose from Kiwi isle


----------



## HElizaJ (Apr 1, 2020)

Okay I will close my gates after all people behind this post have visited because I need to shower! Haha

Don't worry, I will open up again after!

Just keep replying and I will start inviting after I get back!


----------



## iiMushyxD (Apr 1, 2020)

Hi, I’d love to come and sell my turnips! My name is Serena from Kinakuni!!


----------



## Berrymia (Apr 1, 2020)

Thank you so much for having me. It was very organized and everyone in my group was polite.
Your town is very cute already, I would have loved to stay & explore but ofc I didn’t want to occupy. If you ever open for just visitors lmk if you want, id love to check it out more <3


----------



## Plume (Apr 1, 2020)

Hello! If you're still doing this, I would like to visit and sell my turnips. My name is Lumi from Mind Glow. Thank you!


----------



## Minglewood (Apr 1, 2020)

Hi I'm interested in selling some turnips on your island.

My name is minglewood and my island is called mingletown

Thanks!


----------



## HElizaJ (Apr 1, 2020)

Berrymia said:


> Thank you so much for having me. It was very organized and everyone in my group was polite.
> Your town is very cute already, I would have loved to stay & explore but ofc I didn’t want to occupy. If you ever open for just visitors lmk if you want, id love to check it out more <3



Aw tysm, I'm glad to hear it! And I'm happy you liked my town! I don't have too much resources atm but I'm glad you liked what I've got for now 
I open every now and then for visits, usually for turnips, so you can visit whenever <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Plume said:


> Hello! If you're still doing this, I would like to visit and sell my turnips. My name is Lumi from Mind Glow. Thank you!



Yes it's still open! I'll message you when you can come over


----------



## Mr Wumboloni (Apr 1, 2020)

Hey! Thank you for offering visits to your town. Would I be able to come over? I have a brick well and a fountain that I'd be willing to gift to you. It'd be Brendon from GloveWorld. Lmk!


----------



## HElizaJ (Apr 1, 2020)

Opening again!!


----------



## FaerieRose (Apr 1, 2020)

Could I come over? I don't have any of the stuff you're looking for, though, as my resident services isn't open yet.  Need any hyacinth or pansy seeds? Or a mixer?


----------



## HElizaJ (Apr 1, 2020)

FaerieRose said:


> Could I come over? I don't have any of the stuff you're looking for, though, as my resident services isn't open yet.  Need any hyacinth or pansy seeds? Or a mixer?



Those seeds/flowers would be lovely! Tips or gifts aren't required though so don't worry too much about bringing them ^-^

I'll PM you the code when you can come over.


----------



## Sloom Lagoon (Apr 1, 2020)

Could I please come when you're next ready?  Thanks!


----------



## Odette (Apr 1, 2020)

Hello! I'd like to come over, it would be a big help - Odette of Beauvoir


----------



## Makusai (Apr 1, 2020)

Hi, I'd like to come! Rachel from Sagewood.


----------



## Itzal (Apr 1, 2020)

'ello,

fabian from Tredonam if you squeeze me in at some point that would be lovely.

Cheers!


----------



## boorah (Apr 1, 2020)

I'd love to come sell, I can make a fountain to bring you! Boorah of Kosmos


----------



## Mr Wumboloni (Apr 1, 2020)

Just wanted to thank you again for having me over! I left the brick well, fountain and a black rose to the left of the plaza. Btw your town was really nice! I'm still waiting until I can make pathways and terraform, but I'm definitely going to draw inspiration from your town!


----------



## SoraSmiles (Apr 1, 2020)

Sora from Starcross  Would love if I could come by ^_^


----------



## HElizaJ (Apr 1, 2020)

Mr Wumboloni said:


> Just wanted to thank you again for having me over! I left the brick well, fountain and a black rose to the left of the plaza. Btw your town was really nice! I'm still waiting until I can make pathways and terraform, but I'm definitely going to draw inspiration from your town!



Aww tysm it's not much and no where near finished but I'm glad you liked it <3
And tysm for the gifts, I've been trying to get a black rose for a little while...


----------



## hopetrash (Apr 1, 2020)

id like to come sell! im protag from vyvern!


----------



## Lady Black (Apr 1, 2020)

If you're still open I would love to sell!
I can give you 2 nook tickets  

Sophia from Poconos !


----------



## beescrossing (Apr 1, 2020)

I would love to come!  I spent a ton on turnips. Sasha from Gethsemane.


----------



## HElizaJ (Apr 1, 2020)

I will be letting more in shortly, I'm just taking a small break after this wave, but I won't be long!
I'm also looking to hopefully continue this thread tomorrow too ^-^


----------



## boorah (Apr 1, 2020)

Thank you so much again for having me! I wish I had more, but I left you another fountain and a stack of bells. Cheers!


----------



## HElizaJ (Apr 1, 2020)

boorah said:


> Thank you so much again for having me! I wish I had more, but I left you another fountain and a stack of bells. Cheers!



No problem! And tysm for your gifts! ^-^

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ah, I'm so sorry for the communication error. It was most likely on my end! 

*If you were on my island during the error and would like to come back, PM me and I'll send the new code!*


----------



## vpreon (Apr 1, 2020)

I’d love to visit your island and sell. I can leave a nook ticket. I don’t have anything else on your list unfortunately.


----------



## vpreon (Apr 1, 2020)

My in game name is Betty from Covid City. Are you still accepting guests?


----------



## Madxff (Apr 1, 2020)

In game name is Madxff
Island name is Hanada
Thanks


----------



## HElizaJ (Apr 1, 2020)

vpreon said:


> My in game name is Betty from Covid City. Are you still accepting guests?



I love the island name haha and yes I am still accepting


----------



## fanism (Apr 1, 2020)

vpreon said:


> My in game name is Betty from Covid City. Are you still accepting guests?



Covid City...X__X


----------



## Faeynia (Apr 1, 2020)

Hi! Can I still come over?!
I'm Moongi from Genius Lab~


----------



## vpreon (Apr 1, 2020)

HElizaJ said:


> I love the island name haha and yes I am still accepting



Haha thanks! I guess I’ll just wait for a PM from you then!


----------



## fanism (Apr 1, 2020)

Hi, I would love to drop by.  I do not have anything in your want list, but I will try to give you something.  I am fairly new and I do not TT, so what I have is very little.  Thank you for doing this.

I will come with my second Switch.
Name: Matcha BB
Island: Matchabu
Switch Friend Code: 4560-6484-1424

Thanks


----------



## HElizaJ (Apr 1, 2020)

vpreon said:


> Haha thanks! I guess I’ll just wait for a PM from you then!



I've sent you a PM 



fanism said:


> Hi, I would love to drop by.  I do not have anything in your want list, but I will try to give you something.  I am fairly new and I do not TT, so what I have is very little.  Thank you for doing this.
> 
> I will come with my second Switch.
> Name: Matcha BB
> ...



That's okay! I completely understand that. Gifts aren't necessary at all 
And it's no problem!


----------



## HElizaJ (Apr 2, 2020)

I've reopened again as I needed to TT back to finish something before today. I didn't realise the prices would still be high!
So we're open and still selling at 553!

Let me know if you're interested but please follow the thread rules!

Edit: it seems maintenance is still going on so nobody will be able to go online. I'm probably going to have to close the thread, unfortunately.


----------



## H2406 (Apr 2, 2020)

I would love to join! Hardy from Haradise


----------



## HElizaJ (Apr 2, 2020)

H2406 said:


> I would love to join! Hardy from Haradise



I'll get back to you whenever I can but it seems I'm currently unable to go online in game due to maintenance. I've seen some people are having the same problem.

If my prices stay the same, I'll update here first! But they may change before the maintenance ends :/


----------



## H2406 (Apr 2, 2020)

No worries - thank you so much and fingers crossed 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ok, I had the maintenance issue as well - I had to close the game and update it manually from the switch home menu - now it's all good again for me


----------



## HElizaJ (Apr 2, 2020)

H2406 said:


> No worries - thank you so much and fingers crossed
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Ok, I had the maintenance issue as well - I had to close the game and update it manually from the switch home menu - now it's all good again for me



My game does appear to be running v1.1.2 and I thought it updated before I started playing... but I'll take a look and see if that fixes it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm glad to see it works! I'll open the thread properly again now!


----------



## icyii (Apr 2, 2020)

Ahh really want to come over but I don’t have any turnips ;_;


----------



## Jowsh (Apr 2, 2020)

Hello  I'm Jowsh from Tengoku, I'd love to visit ^O^ I don't have any of the items you're looking for, but I can spare a nook ticket  Thanks!


----------



## HElizaJ (Apr 2, 2020)

icyii said:


> Ahh really want to come over but I don’t have any turnips ;_;



I'm sure someone will have Daisy Mae in their town and they'll let you visit! If you find someone and get some turnips just let me know!


----------



## icyii (Apr 2, 2020)

HElizaJ said:


> I'm sure someone will have Daisy Mae in their town and they'll let you visit! If you find someone and get some turnips just let me know!



I’ll search for Daisy Mae now! Though I’m wondering if my turnips will rot if I buy from a TT town?


----------



## HElizaJ (Apr 2, 2020)

icyii said:


> I’ll search for Daisy Mae now! Though I’m wondering if my turnips will rot if I buy from a TT town?



I don't believe they rot if you buy them from a TT town, I think they only rot if you TT, so it should be fine


----------



## Ireuna (Apr 2, 2020)

Is this still available :O


----------



## HElizaJ (Apr 2, 2020)

Yes! You can drop by right now in fact!
There's not much traffic at the moment.


----------



## Ireuna (Apr 2, 2020)

I need to find the turnip person first


----------



## HElizaJ (Apr 2, 2020)

That's okay! Take your time, I've PMd the code


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 2, 2020)

Hey, can I come sell my turnips please?  

I am Panda of Melursus, only have a handful of turnips to sell. I can bring some pink lilies if you like!


----------



## HElizaJ (Apr 2, 2020)

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> Hey, can I come sell my turnips please?
> 
> I am Panda of Melursus, only have a handful of turnips to sell. I can bring some pink lilies if you like!



Yes, of course! And the lillies would be lovely! I have PM'd you the code


----------



## starlite (Apr 2, 2020)

Hi! I'd love to pop over if you're still accepting? And would it be possible to make two trips? I can give you two nook miles tickets!

Name: Sophie
Island: Starlite


----------



## dsaiy (Apr 2, 2020)

I’d love to come! It’s Daisy from Earthsea! Could I give u 5 pink tulips + nook miles ticket for 2 visits?


----------



## toonafeesh (Apr 2, 2020)

edit: nvm >_<


----------



## Arctg (Apr 2, 2020)

I've found out about this today, so i would like to sell some turnips 
Name: Sasha
Island name: Titty Isle
I would bring a brick well and a couple of nook tickets!


----------



## HElizaJ (Apr 2, 2020)

dsaiy said:


> I’d love to come! It’s Daisy from Earthsea! Could I give u 5 pink tulips + nook miles ticket for 2 visits?



Okay that would be lovely tysm!



Arctg said:


> I've found out about this today, so i would like to sell some turnips
> Name: Sasha
> Island name: Titty Isle
> I would bring a brick well and a couple of nook tickets!



That would be appreciated, thank you!

-  -  -

I've had my island closed for a little while but I'll be opening it up again shortly! I'll send everyone PMs when I'm ready!


----------



## Arctg (Apr 2, 2020)

HElizaJ said:


> Okay that would be lovely tysm!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tysm!!


----------



## beescrossing (Apr 2, 2020)

Would it be okay if I come back again? I was Sasha from Gethsemane.


----------



## arkero (Apr 2, 2020)

Would love to come over  one quick trip

Mikee from Arky Isle


----------



## Coulson (Apr 2, 2020)

May I please sell some turnips? Just 1 trip. 

IGN: Coulson
Island Name: Lethe


----------



## Darkwing (Apr 2, 2020)

Would love to stop by! I don’t have much but I can leave you a pink cosmo hybrid! 
Name is Kota, island name is Halivaara  Just need to make one trip!


----------



## everyhoohoo (Apr 2, 2020)

Hi, do you still have your island open to people? I would love to make a trip or 2 to sell my turnips if the price hasn't changed much. I also have a gift!
Edit: oops forgot in game name and island
Angel
Crow Isle


----------



## micchan (Apr 2, 2020)

Hi! I’d like to visit if you’re still accepting^^. I have pink hybrids and I can bring a nook ticket as well.
in-game name- micchan
island- ALFHEIM


----------



## hedwyn (Apr 2, 2020)

Could Hedwyn from Starseas come by to sell? I can tip a nook ticket!


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Apr 2, 2020)

Can Rose from Koholint come over? i can bring white lilies/seeds!!


----------



## seigakaku (Apr 2, 2020)

Hello! Could Maddie from Floria come and sell some turnips? I'll tip you a nook ticket!


----------



## HElizaJ (Apr 2, 2020)

Yes I'm still accepting, I'll be opening up again in about 10 minutes!


----------



## brak (Apr 2, 2020)

Hi! Can Brak from Delfino come for the turnip prices? I can drop off a nook miles ticket!


----------



## SirPyro (Apr 2, 2020)

Are you still accepting people
Sirpyro from navarro


----------



## HElizaJ (Apr 2, 2020)

I've sent everyone so far the code so come whenever you're ready ^-^


----------



## everyhoohoo (Apr 2, 2020)

HElizaJ said:


> I've sent everyone so far the code so come whenever you're ready ^-^


Thank you very much!


----------



## toddishott (Apr 2, 2020)

Can I come sell and come back with tip or do you accept igb? I have my inventory filled with turnips and dont have room to bring tip.

Im also Jessica from Lorule, forgot to put this in


----------



## trolexy (Apr 2, 2020)

Hi if you're still open I would like to come by.
In game name: Lexy
Island: Usagi Isle


----------



## HElizaJ (Apr 2, 2020)

toddishott said:


> Can I come sell and come back with tip or do you accept igb? I have my inventory filled with turnips and dont have room to bring tip.
> 
> Im also Jessica from Lorule, forgot to put this in



Whichever is easier for you is fine! I'll send you the code


----------



## toddishott (Apr 2, 2020)

HElizaJ said:


> Whichever is easier for you is fine! I'll send you the code



Ok Ill come back to with a tip since you are being so generous!


----------



## HElizaJ (Apr 2, 2020)

toddishott said:


> Ok Ill come back to with a tip since you are being so generous!



Thank you! I'm glad that you think so 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh my, who left me 10 nook miles tickets?? You're so generous!! Thank you so much!!


----------



## SugoiPurin (Apr 2, 2020)

Hiya! If you’re still doing this I would love to visit! I can give you some pink roses ^^ I’m Blaire from Sugar Bay


----------



## toddishott (Apr 2, 2020)

HElizaJ said:


> Thank you! I'm glad that you think so
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh my, who left me 10 nook miles tickets?? You're so generous!! Thank you so much!!



I left them! You're welcome!


----------



## Bambath (Apr 2, 2020)

Hey I'd love to visit today if you're available, and I have another friend who may be able to visit as well later today. I can give you a couple pink tulips if you'd like 

I'm available whenever if you want to send a Dodo code!


----------



## HElizaJ (Apr 2, 2020)

SugoiPurin said:


> Hiya! If you’re still doing this I would love to visit! I can give you some pink roses ^^ I’m Blaire from Sugar Bay





Bambath said:


> Hey I'd love to visit today if you're available, and I have another friend who may be able to visit as well later today. I can give you a couple pink tulips if you'd like
> 
> I'm available whenever if you want to send a Dodo code!



Unfortunately, the Nintendo wifi server (or whatever it is) has gone down for maintenance. I'm not sure when it will be back online and whether I'll still have my prices available.
I'll try to get to you both asap but I'm not sure when that'll be.
So sorry!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



toddishott said:


> I left them! You're welcome!



Thank youuuu


----------



## HElizaJ (Apr 3, 2020)

HElizaJ said:


> Unfortunately, the Nintendo wifi server (or whatever it is) has gone down for maintenance. I'm not sure when it will be back online and whether I'll still have my prices available.
> I'll try to get to you both asap but I'm not sure when that'll be.
> So sorry!!


I'm so sorry but whoever I didn't get to yesterday, I won't be able to help.
With the Nintendo servers for New horizons going down for maintenance and Bell Tree updating, I wasnt able to come back online before I called it a night.
Thus unfortunately, my prices are not longer available.
I'm very sorry to the people I didn't get to but I hope you are able to find other people to help you out!
I hope everyone I did get to made a great profit! 
Happy Turnip Selling ^-^


----------

